# Success with prednisolone



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

HI 
Having just got my treatment plan the clinic are putting me on prednisolone when the embryo is implanted. we are having FET.

Have you been prescribed this and did it work for you?

Many thanks


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Always,

I had 3 BFNs with excellent blastocysts- one fresh and 2 x FET- after that I had amongst other things NK cells tested and on my 4th attempt  (FET) took prednisolone as my NK cells were a bit high, 

I am now 13 weeks preg!! So feel v positive about prednisolone.  

Really good luck, 

Livity K x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi
Thank you for your response and massive congratulations!! Can I just ask at what stage you started taking them? Was it at the transfer stage?
Thanks and congratulations again.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I started taking them 7 days after I started oestrogen about a ten days before transfer- I had medicated FET and a blastocyst transfer, 

I thought you took them a bit before so the embryo went into a friendly environment that the steroids had calmed down, I'm sure other people will know more about this,

Thanks for the congrats, 

Livity


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations Livity, would you mind telling me what dosage of prednisolone you took and when you stopped it? 
I am having donor FET in a few weeks and have some autoimmune disorders and would like to ask about the possibility of prednisolone, so the more informed about it I am the better!
Thankyou,
Helen.xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I had never taken it before and got a BFP on 9th attempt - but not sure if its prednisolene or cause I had donor embies   

I started taking 10mg on day 1 of cycle - and am taking the same dose up til 12 wks.

good luck with your FET


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I was on 20mg till 9 1/2 weeks 15mg- till 10 1/2, 10mg- till 11 1/2, 5 mg till 12 1/2 and then stopped. 

I found it fine didn't have many side effects at all,  but I think it is v important to wean off, I did what clinic said and felt fine,

I took the dose after breakfast.

Good luck

Livity x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I will drop to 5mg for a week - should be okay cos quite a small dose.   

It's the progesterone I'm worried about stopping!


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Thankyou Livity and Kizzymouse I will definately speak to my clinic about it and if they won't give me a prescription I'll ask my GP who is lovely.
Hope you both enjoy the rest of your pregnancies.
Helen.xxx


----------

